# Bug Recipes and Rising Sea Levels -  Welcome to the New Climate



## MercyL (Jun 3, 2013)

I read a report, a few weeks ago, from The U.N. Food and Agriculture Organization saying we should eat more insects. In fact, there is now a publication, _Edible insects: Future prospects for food and feed security_, listing all sorts of edible insects including a chapter on _Nutritional value of insects for human consumption_.

We do not usually hear about reports encouraging us to change our diets so drastically, but I have a feeling that we will see more of these during the next 5 years, and these warnings and findings will impact everyone on earth, not just third world nations

The insect story did not garner much attention from broadcast news shows but neither have stories about oceans rising, severely curtailing Bangladeshi's crop production and forcing them to move further inland These news stories may be more important than Michelle Bachman's not running for re-election. 

People should be alarmed that a worldwide agency, and at least two countries, are now _actively_ adapting to climate change. People should be alarmed that our "news" outlets are not talking about these adaptations more and that corporations keep fighting any regulatory efforts aimed at slowing climate change and allowing civilization time to adapt. Above all, people should be alarmed because we usually do not hear about a growing crises until it has reached the point of no return.

Frankly, I believe we passed the point of no return 2 years ago, and that any changes we make now are probably too late. Climate change will speed up as carbon, trapped between layers of ice or inside the permafrost from peat bogs and prehistoric swamps, enters the atmosphere along with our daily carbon output.

Let's brainstorm, for a moment, about edible insects. 

How will the food industry react to the inclusion of insects as legitimate food? I think the food industry will first try candied insects, thinking that it will be easier to teach children to eat insects if they are sweet. After that, we'll see products for older adults, like bug bits that resemble and taste like bacon bits.

I also think that Monsanto and other food producers will try modifying existing insect species for greater yield, much the way they produce strawberries the size of a two year old's fist.

What do you think will happen as we adapt to eating insects?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 3, 2013)

"How about a little rat hair with your peanut butter? A fly head with your macaroni and cheese? Though it may sound disgusting, these things and other gross filth the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) calls 'natural contaminants' are indeed allowed and present in your food."


----------



## Anne (Jun 3, 2013)

Hmm.....cicada chips, instead of chocolate chips for cookies??   Less insects eating our gardens, because we're harvesting them??  Points to ponder...


----------



## That Guy (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey!  Don't BUG me!  (sorry...)


----------



## Anne (Jun 3, 2013)

Did you just tell me to bug off??!!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 3, 2013)

Anne said:


> Did you just tell me to bug off??!!



Oh, no, never you, Anne.  Just had to take advantage of the opportunity to make a smartass comment . . .

Then, again, it could be directed at the creeps who want me to eat bugs . . . so they can have all the caviar...    Heck, we learned about eating bugs in survival training and I ain't goin' there, again.  Unless, of course, we all fall prey to Phil's government collapse thread...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jun 3, 2013)

Gonna be stocking up on some freeze dried rations...Nope, no bugs for me, and I don't even care if they're coated in chocolate.


----------



## Anne (Jun 3, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> Where's that Soylent, I didn't think I wanted--------------------------



Oh, that's the drink to go with the bugs,  TWH!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 3, 2013)

That Guy said:


> ...    Heck, we learned about eating bugs in survival training and I ain't goin' there, again.  Unless, of course, we all fall prey to Phil's government collapse thread...



This is just another case of the government worming their way into our little cocooned society. My ant told me how this all flies in the face of the WASPS in our society, but I told her to leave it bee. I spidered the subject on Google but got butterflies in my stomach when I saw the results. I was really beetle-browed.

And _that's_ a mothful.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 3, 2013)

What are those little brown things in the ashtray, sir?  Oh, those are roaches.  Yeah, roaches.  We were just about to have dinner...


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 4, 2013)

Bugs would be better than some of the things in our food supply now. Such as beavers anal glands in ice cream and other products. It's usually just listed as 'natural' flavor.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 4, 2013)

I agree, rkunsaw.  Bugs are a lot better than all the nasty chemicals, hormones and poisons.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 5, 2013)

The UN's ultimate plan is likely closer to "Soylent Green!"


----------



## That Guy (Jun 5, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> The UN's ultimate plan is likely closer to "Soylent Green!"



Agenda 21, anyone . . . ?


----------



## MercyL (Jun 6, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Bugs would be better than some of the things in our food supply now. Such as beavers anal glands in ice cream and other products. It's usually just listed as 'natural' flavor.




Which ice cream uses beavers' anal glands?

I do not eat ice cream because I am lactose intolerant, but I ask because I want to use the information on one of my overweight step grand children the next time they grab a spoon and head for the freezer!

They might reconsider their choices and choose fresh fruit, instead!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 6, 2013)

I read that it is a common ingredient in most vanilla and berry flavored ice creams as well as many other foods. They are not required to list it as an ingredient, just calling it a 'natural' flavor.

I think I posted it on here before but I'm not sure.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 6, 2013)

MercyL here's one link

http://blogs.phoenixnewtimes.com/bella/2013/04/cadbury_eggs_beaver_anal_gland.php

You can google "beaver anal glands in food" and find lots more.

Enjoy your ice cream and Cadbury eggs.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 6, 2013)

I am, now, definitely beaver anal gland intolerant . . . !  Who in hell comes up with sticking this stuff in our food?


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey, Joe whatcha doing?

I just trapped a beaver.

Man, that's a big one.What the hell are those things by his ass?

I dunno, looks like some sort of gland.

Wonder what their used for. I'll bet they would be good in ice cream.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jun 7, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Hey, Joe whatcha doing?
> 
> I just trapped a beaver.
> 
> ...



Good one Rkunsaw.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I express my dogs' anal glands when I bathe them.  The smell is enough to choke a soldier with a gas mask. If a beaver's anal glands smell anything like a dogs, the first person to taste test this must done so on a healthy dare that involved a lot of money or other incentive, like a shotgun pointed at his head
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jun 7, 2013)

*The Terrible Tragedy of a Healthy Eater*

This was sent to me in an email..don't know who wrote it, but it's a funny description of the web we can get into trying to be healthy! *

The Terrible Tragedy of the Healthy Eater*
​
I know you. We have a lot in common. You have been doing some reading and now you are pretty sure everything in the grocery store and your kitchen cupboards is going to kill you.

*Before Your Healthy Eating Internet Education:*
_I* eat pretty healthy. Check it out: whole grain crackers, veggie patties, prawns, broccoli. I am actually pretty into clean eating.
*_
_*After Your Healthy Eating Internet Education:*
Those crackers – gluten, baby. Gluten is toxic to your intestinal health, I read it on a forum. They should call those crackers Leaky Gut Crisps, that would be more accurate. That veggie burger in the freezer? GMO soy. Basically that’s a Monsanto patty. Did you know soybean oil is an insecticide? And those prawns are fish farmed in Vietnamese sewage pools. I didn’t know about the sewage fish farming when I bought them, though, really I didn’t!

The broccoli, though..that’s ok. I can eat that. Eating that doesn’t make me a terrible person, unless….oh, hell!  That broccoli isn’t organic. That means it’s covered with endocrine disrupting pesticides that will make my son sprout breasts. As if adolescence isn’t awkward enough.

And who pre-cut this broccoli like that? I bet it was some poor Mexican person not making a living wage and being treated as a cog in an industrial broccoli cutting warehouse. So I’m basically supporting slavery if I eat this pre-cut broccoli. Oh my God, it’s in a plastic bag too. Which means I am personally responsible for the death of countless endangered seabirds right now.
I hate myself.
Well, crap.

All you want to do is eat a little healthier. Really. Maybe get some of that Activa probiotic yogurt or something. So you look around and start researching what “healthier” means.

That really skinny old scientist dude says anything from an animal will give you cancer. But a super-ripped 60 year old with a best-selling diet book says eat more butter with your crispy T-Bone and you’ll be just fine as long as you stay away from grains. Great abs beat out the PhD so you end up hanging out on a forum where everyone eats green apples and red meat and talks about how functional and badass parkour is.

You learn that basically, if you ignore civilization and Mark Knopfler music, the last 10,000 years of human development has been one big societal and nutritional cock-up and wheat is entirely to blame. What we all need to do is eat like cave-people.

You’re hardcore now, so you go way past way cave-person. You go all the way to The Inuit Diet™.

Some people say it’s a little fringe, but you are committed to live a healthy lifestyle. “Okay,” you say, “let’s do this shit,” as you fry your caribou steak and seal liver in rendered whale blubber. You lose some weight which is good, but it costs $147.99 a pound for frozen seal liver out of the back of an unmarked van at the Canadian border.
Even though The Inuit Diet™ is high in Vitamin D, you learn that every disease anywhere can be traced to a lack of Vitamin D (you read that on a blog post) so you start to supplement. 5000 IU of Vitamin D before sitting in the tanning booth for an hour does wonders for your hair luster.

Maxing out your credit line on seal liver forces you to continue your internet education in healthy eating. As you read more you begin to understand that grains are fine but before you eat them you must prepare them in the traditional way: by long soaking in the light of a new moon with a mix of mineral water and the strained lacto-fermented tears of a virgin.

You discover that if the women in your family haven’t been eating a lot of mussels for at least the last four generations, you are pretty much guaranteed a $6000 orthodontia bill for your snaggle-tooth kid. That’s if you are able to conceive at all, which you probably won’t, because you ate margarine at least twice when you were 17.
Healthy eating is getting pretty complicated and conflicted at this point but at least everyone agrees you should eat a lot of raw vegetables.

Soon you learn that even vegetables are trying to kill you. Many are completely out unless they are pre-fermented with live cultures in a specialized $79 imported pickling crock. Legumes and nightshades absolutely cause problems. Even fermentation can’t make those healthy.

Goodbye, tomatoes. Goodbye green beans. Goodbye all that makes summer food good. Hey, it’s hard but you have to eliminate these toxins and anti-nutrients. You probably have a sensitivity. Actually, you almost positively have a sensitivity. Restaurants and friends who want to grab lunch with you will just have to deal.

Kale: it’s what’s for dinner. And lunch. And breakfast.​​The only thing you are sure of is kale, until you learn that even when you buy organic, local kale from the store (organic, local kale is the only food you can eat now) it is probably GMO cross-contaminated. Besides, it usually comes rolled in corn starch and fried to make it crunchier. Market research, dahling…sorry, people like crunchy cornstarch breaded Kale-Crispers™ more than actual bunny food.

And by now you’ve learned that the only thing worse than wheat is corn. Everyone can agree on that, too. Corn is making all of America fat. The whole harvest is turned into ethanol, high fructose corn syrup, chicken feed and corn starch and the only people who benefit from all those corn subsidies are evil companies like Cargill.

Also, people around the world are starving because the U.S. grows too much corn. It doesn’t actually make that much sense when you say it like that, but you read it on a blog. And anyway, everyone does agree that corn is Satan’s grain. Unless wheat is.

The only thing to do, really, when you think about it, is to grow all your own food. That’s the only way to get kale that isn’t cornstarch dipped. You’ve read a lot and it is obvious that you can’t trust anything, and you can’t trust anyone and everything is going to kill you and the only possible solution is to have complete and total control over your foodchain from seed to sandwich.
Not that you actually eat sandwiches.

You have a little panic attack at the idea of a sandwich on commercial bread: GMO wheat, HFCS and chemical additive dough conditioners. Some people see Jesus in their toast but you know the only faces in that mix of frankenfood grains and commercial preservatives are Insulin Sensitivity Man and his sidekick, Hormonal Disruption Boy.

It’s okay, though. You don’t need a deli sandwich or a po’boy. You have a saute of Russian Kale and Tuscan Kale and Scotch Kale (because you love international foods). It’s delicious. No, really. You cooked the kale in a half-pound of butter that had more raw culture than a black-tie soiree at Le Bernardin.

You round out your meal with a little piece of rabbit that you raised up and butchered out in the backyard. It’s dusted with all-natural pink Hawaiian high-mineral sea salt that you cashed-in your kid’s college fund to buy and topped with homemade lacto-fermented herb mayonnaise made with coconut oil and lemons from a tropical produce CSA share that helps disadvantaged youth earn money by gleaning urban citrus. The lemons were a bit over-ripe when they arrived to you, but since they were transported by mountain bike from LA to Seattle in order to keep them carbon neutral you can hardly complain.

The rabbit is ok. Maybe a bit bland. Right now you will eat meat, but only meat that you personally raise because you saw that PETA thing about industrial beef production and you can’t support that. Besides, those cows eat corn. Which is obscene because cows are supposed to eat grass. Ironically, everyone knows that a lawn is a complete waste in a neighborhood – that’s where urban gardens should go. In other words, the only good grass is grass that cows are eating. You wonder if your HOA will let you graze a cow in the common area.

In the meantime, you are looking for a farmer who raises beef in a way you can support and you have so far visited 14 ranches in the tri-state area. You have burned 476 gallons of gas driving your 17-mpg SUV around to interview farmers but, sadly, have yet to find a ranch where the cattle feed exclusively on organic homegrown kale.

Until you do, you allow yourself a small piece of rabbit once a month. You need to stretch your supply of ethical meat after that terrible incident with the mother rabbit who nursed her kibble and ate her kits. After that, deep down, you aren’t really sure you have the stomach for a lot more backyard meat-rabbit raising.

So you eat a lot of homegrown kale for awhile. Your seasoning is mostly self-satisfaction and your drink is mostly fear of all the other food lurking everywhere that is trying to kill you.

Eventually your doctor tells you that the incredible pain you’ve been experiencing is kidney stones caused by the high oxalic acid in the kale. You are instructed to cut out all dark leafy greens from your diet, including kale, beet greens, spinach, and swiss chard and eat a ton of low-fat dairy.

Your doctor recommends that new healthy yogurt with the probiotics. She thinks it’s called Activa.
_


----------



## That Guy (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Anne (Jun 7, 2013)

:banghead:  

Sugar-free yogurts contain aspartame, a dangerous substance, according to a large amount of studies, with a long list of reported side effects including headaches, nausea and seizures.
˜Natural flavorings™ are also misleading. While they may be natural, some of these natural sources include crushed beetles (red), and beaver anal scent glands (raspberry). Artificial flavorings are any color with a number attached (i.e. Yellow 5).

http://www.thealternativedaily.com/the-truth-about-yogurt-revealed/


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 8, 2013)

I try to avoid any food that says sugar free, low fat, no fat,no cholesterol, etc. And lately I really try to avoid any with "natural flavoring".


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I try to avoid any food that says sugar free, low fat, no fat,no cholesterol, etc. And lately I really try to avoid any with "natural flavoring".



Agree, and avoid anything with ADDED omega 3's too.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 13, 2013)

Agreeing with all the above, still so difficult to avoid any modern adulterations in our food supply.  So, with that in mind, I enjoyed a delicious dish of french vanilla beaver anal glands last night.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 30, 2013)

Insects sound OK to me because we have to give up beef:

  		 		 			[h=1]Tax meat to cut methane emissions, say scientists[/h] 		 					





> _Growing population of ruminants such as sheep and cattle is biggest human-related source of the greenhouse gas_


----------



## Pappy (Dec 30, 2013)

Waiter, what's this fly doing in my soup?
i believe a backstroke sir.
Well  then waiter. I noticed your thumb was in my soup when you came from the kitchen, So take that thumb and shove it up your a--. 
I already did sir, before I brought it out to you.

The wife and I do not eat there anymore.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 30, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Insects sound OK to me because we have to give up beef:
> 
> *Tax meat to cut methane emissions, say scientists*



Or . . . beans...


----------



## d0ug (Dec 30, 2013)

MSG uses different things to hid it’s name one is natural flavourings


----------



## That Guy (Dec 31, 2013)

d0ug said:


> MSG uses different things to hid it’s name one is natural flavourings



Exactly.  Arsenic is also natural . . .


----------



## nan (Jan 1, 2014)

Genetically modified insects,no thanks I will stick with  non gmo fruit and veg.


----------

